# after market radio in 2001 monte carlo



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

Okay, so I understand that the stock one still has to be hooked up in order for everything to function properly. I've heard about running the stock one to the trunk. Can someone that has done this b4 please tell me exactly how it's done? Thank you in advance, you guys are very helpful on this site!! 

I wouldnt be changing it, but the stock one works when it feels like it....Plus I would like to have an AUX jack for Mp3.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_body_Jon_@Sep 30 2010, 03:53 PM~18703350
> *Okay, so I understand that the stock one still has to be hooked up in order for everything to function properly. I've heard about running the stock one to the trunk. Can someone that has done this b4 please tell me exactly how it's done? Thank you in advance, you guys are very helpful on this site!!
> 
> I wouldnt be changing it, but the stock one works when it feels like it....Plus I would like to have an AUX jack for Mp3.
> *


You buy the correct relocation harness for that vehicle, it gives you the connectors for the aftermarket radio in the dash and the harness you route through the car back to the trunk to keep the factory radio hooked up.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_12453_...a+70-2003t.html

There is also another way, that has a module that eliminates the radio from being needed, IIRC it makes everything function correctly BUT OnStar.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_17325_...LC-GMRC-01.html

You may also need an amplifier bypass module, if it has a remote amplifier from the factory.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_12613_Metra+70-2021.html

If it has OnStar, I think you need this.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_12586_Metra+70-2005.html

Hopefully this information will help you with whatever you need, depending on the specifics of that car.


----------

